# ¿Osfo a mamen mendizabal?



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (22 May 2015)

Ya se que no hace mas que soltar mierda por la boca y se le ha pasado el arroz, pero tiene unas fantas:













¿Que opinais?


----------



## allan smithee (22 May 2015)

Yo le desamortizaba un ruso blanco de mi Kremlin.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (22 May 2015)

La pregunta va con trapa? Joder, es que es imposible decir "no".


----------



## Antiparticula (22 May 2015)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> , pero tiene unas fantas:



¡Qué expresión más buena! ¿Es tuya?


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (22 May 2015)

Si es mia, no me la robeis, la he patente numero 9112 del regsitro.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (22 May 2015)

Esos gestos que hace con los morros y los dientes ponen burro a cualquiera:


----------



## RBU o madmax (22 May 2015)

si
si
sisississ

me encanta la forma de hablar que tiene, como mueve la boca, como puede ser taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan guarra? da sensacion de ser una ninfomana que te destrozxa la polla
yo tengo una fantasia que es follarmela en el plato contra la mesa mientras va vestida de oficinista







aaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaeefjaeigfsdogfpñd

quien no se la folle es maricon perdio y le pego un navajazso n el ojo


----------



## MisterWhite (22 May 2015)

Palomo cojo virgen maricon y rojo. Que asco das.

---------- Post added 22-may-2015 at 20:13 ----------

Paletoimierdas.


----------



## eltonelero (22 May 2015)

Aunque engañe con tacones y treje calientapollas tiene el tipico fenotipo hispanistani de paticorta.


P.S Si obvious, melafo.


----------



## eTendero (22 May 2015)

¡Pues claro que sí cojones!


----------



## Operacional (22 May 2015)

El 88 es de "Heil Hitler" y lo sabes. No cuentes milongas.


----------



## BudSpencer (22 May 2015)




----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (22 May 2015)

MisterWhite dijo:


> Palomo cojo virgen maricon y rojo. Que asco das.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-may-2015 at 20:13 ----------
> 
> Paletoimierdas.



El maricon eres tu.


----------



## logroñes (22 May 2015)

Tiene un apellido vasco cosa que tu no tienes.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (22 May 2015)

logroñes dijo:


> Tiene un apellido vasco cosa que tu no tienes.



Mi primer apellido si es vasco, tu sin embargo no eres ni de Logroño.


----------



## ¿Qué? (22 May 2015)

Sí, pero sin cariño ni amor.


----------



## logroñes (22 May 2015)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Mi primer apellido si es vasco, tu sin embargo no eres ni de Logroño.



Exactamente soy de Ciudad Real, soy castellano, la etnia dominante de España. Los castellanos conquistamos España y medio mundo mientras que los vascos y el resto de etnias eras nuestros vasallos.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (22 May 2015)

Y yo no te lo discuto, yo soy un fiel vasallo del rey de castilla.


----------



## Stormtrooper (22 May 2015)

Estoy casado, mi religión me lo prohíbe........


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (22 May 2015)

feminazis no!!! coño!!!! que se os gangrena la polla!!!!


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (22 May 2015)

Depende de si traga o escupe.....


----------



## Pichorrica (22 May 2015)

La duda ofende colega


----------



## Martillo de Herejes (22 May 2015)

Por el culo hasta dejarle el ojete como la bandera del Japón. Después le daría un poquito de buenas noches y dormiríamos abrazados toda la noche. Que sea un pogre chabacana no implica que no me comporte como un caballero.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (22 May 2015)

Martillo de Herejes dijo:


> Por el culo hasta dejarle el ojete como la bandera del Japón. Después le daría un poquito de buenas noches y dormiríamos abrazados toda la noche. Que sea un pogre chabacana no implica que no me comporte como un caballero.



Solo deberias comportarte como un caballero si ella fuese una dama, y eso esta por ver.


----------



## corolaria (22 May 2015)

Si folla como cuenta las "noticias", te aseguro que la espalda te la deja como si hubieses estado con el hombre lobo. Me apunto y terminado huyo.
Mr. Culoblanco, ya sabemos que tú eres más de cocineros.


----------



## Erich Weiss (22 May 2015)

Me parece una de las mujeres más hermosas de la parrilla televisiva. Qué coincidencia, justo anoche se lo comentaba a mi pareja.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (22 May 2015)

Tiene muy buen cuerpo, estilizado por los tacones:


----------



## Berberecho16 (22 May 2015)

Follar no, que cansa, pero ejo que me la mame


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (22 May 2015)




----------



## Cui Bono (22 May 2015)

logroñes dijo:


> Tiene un apellido vasco cosa que tu no tienes.



Ves? El hijoputismo habita en tí, solo has de desarrollarlo, has de hacerlo el centro de todo!! Tú suelta la mano hasta que te salgan agujetas de ahostiar con los posts. 

Si te suicidas, te lo pierdes!!


----------



## Le Truhan (23 May 2015)

Jefe de recursos humanos de la sexta, trabajo ideal


----------



## fieraverde (23 May 2015)

Tremenda... puto ponsetti.


----------



## Vicent74_borrado (23 May 2015)

Yo a ella sí, pero ella a mí, no.


----------



## peseteuro (23 May 2015)

Otra vez y las veces que haga falta


----------



## Cosmopolita (23 May 2015)

Y tanto.

Enviado desde el teclado


----------



## Vicent74_borrado (23 May 2015)

La última ez que la vi en televisión era casi una teen y ahora es una MILF :´(


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 May 2015)

no follo vascas


----------



## corolaria (23 May 2015)

Nota dijo:


> no follo vascas



No follas, a secas.


----------



## xpiogus (31 Jul 2015)

Melafo con amor


----------



## Von Steiner (31 Jul 2015)

xpiogus dijo:


> Melafo con amor



y sin el..jajaja


----------



## luisete99 (31 Jul 2015)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


>



Esta pone berraco a cualquier hombre,en picardias te la debe poner como el palo de la bandera.........:baba: :baba: :baba:

Y por cierto,a esta abogada tambien que esta sentada,tiene muy mala virgen,pero un morbo bestial. :baba: :baba: :baba:

Saludos.


----------



## Lord_Eustaquio (2 Ago 2015)

Sin duda. Pero antes la hacia pasar por el lavadero de trufas. Luego candela hasta que se me :cayese el pito a trozos...


----------



## n_flamel (13 Jun 2017)

Subo esto porque no sé cómo he visto 1 minuto de esa basura de programa y está más rellenita y muuuuucho mejor que en las fotos con que se abrió este hilo. Está para sudar.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (13 Jun 2017)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> Ya se que no hace mas que soltar mierda por la boca y se le ha pasado el arroz, pero tiene unas fantas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le trae un airazo a mi actual pareja

melafo !!


----------



## Charles Styles (13 Jun 2017)

Hasta la edad de piedra.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (13 Jun 2017)




----------



## chosnek (13 Jun 2017)

Hasta borrarle to lo negro!!!!


----------



## Nubica (13 Jun 2017)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Le trae un airazo a mi actual pareja
> 
> melafo !!



Es muy muy muy muuuy top ver a un tío feliz y orgulloso de su chica. (Y más si es en burbuja jajaja)
Enhorabuena, muchísimas felicidades y que le dure muchísimo.
Cuídela.


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Jun 2017)

Es la viva definición de persona sin escrúpulos...está buenecilla,eso si


----------



## n_flamel (14 Jun 2017)

Que dicho sea de paso le estamos dando mucha cancha a esta potranca y buenas carnes tiene, pero si hay que elegir: 













Súperclases.


----------



## Buster (14 Jun 2017)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es la viva definición de persona sin escrúpulos...está buenecilla,eso si



Lo que hace en esta entrevista es repugnante.

[youtube]EjzB9lgFEdM[/youtube]


----------



## visaman (14 Jun 2017)

la rompía el culo salvajemente a ritmo de los gratefull dead


----------



## Gothaus (14 Jun 2017)

Melafo y luego patada.


----------



## Vomita (15 Jun 2017)

Y con todas mis fuerzas, por cierto.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (15 Jun 2017)

si no eres inmigrante no tienes posibilidades con ella


----------



## non grato (15 Jun 2017)

Si, pero con bozal, que tiene pinta de las de soltarte un mitin cuando se está bajando las bragas.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (26 Ene 2019)

Berberecho16 dijo:


> Follar no, que cansa, pero ejo que me la mame



Torrente dixit.


----------



## ekamali (26 Ene 2019)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> La pregunta va con trapa? Joder, es que es imposible decir "no".



En la foto de arriba, vale. En la de abajo, es un "no" claro, se la ve como temerosa.

---------- Post added 26-ene-2019 at 23:49 ----------

Y a mí me encanta como sale últimamente. Las maquillan de tal modo que dan muchas ganas de fo...


----------



## Espectrum (6 Jun 2019)

Está para mojar pan la Mamen


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (6 Jun 2019)

se esta poniendo poniendo fuerte la cabrona


----------



## trichetin (6 Jun 2019)

El Conde Von Paletti dijo:


> Y yo no te lo discuto, yo soy un fiel vasallo del rey de castilla.



pues siento informarte, no eran vasallos de los castellanos, eran tan vallasos del Rey como otro castellano, además de llevar hidalguía de serie.


----------



## pulgarcitoo (6 Jun 2019)

Es guapita


----------



## chortina19 (6 Jun 2019)

¿Para qué iba ella a follar con vosotros pudiéndolo hacer con un negrazo con una pirula en condiciones?


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (6 Jun 2019)

Me pone cerdísimo con ese pedazo de culo y caderotas que ha echado, para empotrarla por el ojete dura y porcinescamente con los tacones puestos.


----------



## Orbikua (6 Jun 2019)

Ni recién duchada.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (6 Jun 2019)

Es preciosa

Enviado desde mi SM-G920F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MIP (6 Jun 2019)

la verdac que tiene un buen tirapeos, si me paga un finde en un parador le doy como un sordo a un bombo.


----------



## Erich Weiss (6 Jun 2019)

Siempre me pareció muy guapa, pero mucho mucho. Sin embargo, las últimas veces que la he visto la he notado algo enmurada.


----------



## Palpatine (6 Jun 2019)

Solo por el culo tirandole del pelo


----------



## Linsecte2000 (29 Mar 2022)

G00000000000d pieces


----------



## Suprimo (29 Mar 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> G00000000000d pieces



Me dices que se llama Vicente y es encofrador y me lo creo


----------



## Linsecte2000 (29 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Me dices que se llama Vicente y es encofrador y me lo creo



MARICÓN!!


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (29 Mar 2022)

Brooootal


----------

